# Forum-Bottom-Jump-Menu?



## Mark (Aug 5, 2009)

Can we get the jump menu back on the bottom of the forums, please?


----------



## Morrus (Aug 5, 2009)

C'mon man, give us a break!  The site's been fast for an hour or two so far at most!  Lets wait before we start thinking about piling on features again! 

Plus, I need a friggin' week off now.


----------



## Obryn (Aug 5, 2009)

Wait, there was a bottom forum-jump menu?

...what did it do?

-O


----------



## Mark (Aug 5, 2009)

Morrus said:


> C'mon man, give us a break!  The site's been fast for an hour or two so far at most!  Lets wait before we start thinking about piling on features again!





Sorry.  





Morrus said:


> Plus, I need a friggin' week off now.





Take two and come to gencon!


----------



## Morrus (Aug 5, 2009)

Mark said:


> Take two and come to gencon!




You paying?


----------



## Mark (Aug 5, 2009)

Morrus said:


> You paying?





Metaphorically, if you show up, I have a feeling I would be. 


Aren't your dark masters at the company that will not be named footing the bill to ensure your continued servitude?  Everyone says so . . .


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Aug 6, 2009)

Mark said:


> Metaphorically, if you show up, I have a feeling I would be.
> 
> Aren't your dark masters at the company that will not be named footing the bill to ensure your continued servitude?  Everyone says so . . .




What, Paizo?


----------



## Mark (Aug 17, 2009)

turn that key, soldier


----------



## Mark (Aug 28, 2009)

Flip the switch, Morry.


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 28, 2009)

We're doing a software upgrade this weekend. We'll check performance and stability before turning it back on.


----------



## Mark (Aug 28, 2009)

Piratecat said:


> We're doing a software upgrade this weekend. We'll check performance and stability before turning it back on.





Groovy!  I'll keep my fingers crossed and good luck with the upgrade!


----------



## Nifft (Sep 9, 2009)

Just a minor bump from another dude who liked that bottom jump menu thingy.

Thanks, -- N


----------



## Mark (Sep 23, 2009)

bump


----------



## freyar (Sep 23, 2009)

Maybe we should look at the Sloooooowwww??? thread in this forum to see why the jump menu, nice as it is, may not be the best idea at the moment.


----------



## Nifft (Sep 23, 2009)

freyar said:


> Maybe we should look at the Sloooooowwww??? thread in this forum to see why the jump menu, nice as it is, may not be the best idea at the moment.



 I'm not following you here. How is a client navigation feature related to database and/or web server speed?

Cheers, -- N


----------



## freyar (Sep 24, 2009)

Frankly, I don't know enough about computers to say, but I do know that Morrus said (back when the jump menu was removed) that it was removed as part of the attempt to improve the speed.

Edit: After searching through many threads about the forum jump menu, I finally found the comment: here you go.  Maybe it requires a database look up or is just too fancy?


----------



## Mark (Sep 24, 2009)

It would seem odd for it to be a problem since the alternative board-side would be to make demands on the board at least twice to get where you are going rather than a single time using the forum-jump-dropdown-menu.  Perhaps, to go from one forum to another, not having forum-jump-dropdown-menu is actually contributing to the slowdown as thousands of users are having to make twice the demands on the database as they need to click from the forum they are in to the forum menu then click on again to the forum they wish to actually visit.  Does going to the forum menu not put demands on the database?


----------



## Mark (Oct 5, 2009)

How we doing on this?


----------



## Nifft (Oct 7, 2009)

freyar said:


> Frankly, I don't know enough about computers to say, but I do know that Morrus said (back when the jump menu was removed) that it was removed as part of the attempt to improve the speed.
> 
> Edit: After searching through many threads about the forum jump menu, I finally found the comment: here you go.  Maybe it requires a database look up or is just too fancy?



 I think he was saying he turned it off along with a bunch of other features, and among those features were things that ate resources.

I can think of a way to code it that would require a db look up, and a way to code it that would not. Hell, it could just be a small block of static HTML (updated each time they update the forum structure, which is seldom).

Cheers, -- N


----------



## JoeGKushner (Oct 13, 2009)

Make it something that only subscribers can access.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 14, 2009)

Mark said:


> It would seem odd for it to be a problem since the alternative board-side would be to make demands on the board at least twice to get where you are going rather than a single time using the forum-jump-dropdown-menu. Perhaps, to go from one forum to another, not having forum-jump-dropdown-menu is actually contributing to the slowdown as thousands of users are having to make twice the demands on the database as they need to click from the forum they are in to the forum menu then click on again to the forum they wish to actually visit. Does going to the forum menu not put demands on the database?





No - the menu has to be dynamically generated with _every single page load_ on the whole site.  It's a pig.  

A static version like on CM might be the answer, as someone suggested above.


----------



## Mark (Oct 14, 2009)

Morrus said:


> A static version like on CM might be the answer, as someone suggested above.






Excellent.  Maybe you could start a new thread to get a volunteer to code it up for you?  Would you need someone to hardwire it or is it as simple as taking what someone coded and just drop it into a simple page?


----------



## Mark (Oct 21, 2009)

Seriously, do you need some help with this?


----------



## Morrus (Oct 21, 2009)

No, it's easy.  I will do it when I get the time.


----------



## Mark (Oct 22, 2009)

Morrus said:


> No, it's easy.  I will do it when I get the time.





My concerns were more in regard to not putting extra demands on your time.  As a bonus to advertisers, the page-bottom banners probably get more views if a Forum-Bottom-Jump-Menu is available.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 22, 2009)

Don't worry, I have no objection to spending to the time.


----------



## Mark (Oct 28, 2009)

Maybe we should wait until you're sure of the 1,000 new CSA accounts?


----------



## Mark (Nov 16, 2009)

I hope some folks aren't putting off subscribing untill little things like this are fixed.  It would suck to come to realize that not having time for what you describe as a simple fix has been keeping revenue from the website for a bunch of months or to lose subscribers when their current CSAs run out.  What's the old James Baldwin verse about King Richard II?

_For lack of a nail, a shoe was lost.
          For lack of a shoe, a horse was lost.
                 For lack of a horse, a rider was lost.
                         For lack of a rider, a battle was lost.
                                 For lack of a battle, the kingdom was lost.
         All for the want of a horseshoe nail._


----------



## Morrus (Nov 20, 2009)

Mark, stop nagging, please.  It's not going to make it happen faster; it's just going to irritate me.  I will do it when I do it!


----------



## Mark (Nov 22, 2009)

Just watching your back, buddy.  Let me know if you need any help.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 31, 2009)

Happy New Year, Mark!  There's a present for you in the main navbar!


----------



## jaerdaph (Dec 31, 2009)

Morrus said:


> Happy New Year, Mark!  There's a present for you in the main navbar!




Sweet! Thanks, Morrus, and Happy New Year!


----------



## Mark (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks.


----------

